# Embarrassed myself at my job



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I work at a taco bell (just started this job) and today, they made me do the drive thru.. I was really tense though and my voice ended up getting kind of high pitched and nervous. My co workers were laughing about the way my voice sounded and one of them corrected me when i made a mistake about what to say when confirming the customers order. I see the way he treated the other girl who is also a cashier and he is really nice to, while he treated me in a more serious tone. I feel kind of bad now. I'm trying to do my best but i always feel like people single me out and treat me differently than everyone else.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I've embarrassed myself too many times to count. You're co-workers probably aren't judging you as critically as you are judging yourself. You basically have to prove yourself to them and most of them will start to accept you.


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

It's just the first day. I bet they were the same way when they came first and people laugh ed at them too. Don't take it too seriously, learn from your mistakes and laugh with them. I know customer service people don't have it easy.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I worked my 5th day today and it went pretty badly. While making one particular order, this Indian guy stressed that he wanted NO meat whatsoever in his food.. so i made the modifications on the computer and thought I completely took out all the meat. Well, later he came back and started ranting about there being beef in the taco.. and of course, i got the blame for it. There were other mistakes I made as well and my manager started making fun of me to my other coworkers. He thought I didn't understand him because he was speaking Spanish but I clearly did.. I feel like they all hate me. I really wish i could do better but no one is really telling what I'm doing wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

that sounds more like the fault of the person making the tacos.. what else can you do besides taking it off on the computer? Sounds like poor training and bad management but that isn't overly surprising for a Taco Bell. This all stuff will get better as you get more experience though. Hang in there, no one is going to be perfect when they are just starting.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

AndreaXo said:


> I really wish i could do better* but no one is really telling what I'm doing wrong and how to fix it*.


The manager probably doesn't even care about you learning what to do, he's probably taking the easy way out, and just waiting for you to get frustrated and quit.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I work in a garden centre and know nothing about plants, I embarrass myself every day.

You're not alone.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

They also keep making me do the drive thru. Which is fine except when i do, they'll come back and push me aside and say something like, here, i'll do it! Or Take the lobby instead! I don't get it. I'm trying my best and the other cashiers always run away to do something else before a car comes through. So since i'm there by myself, i have to take the order obviously. But then they'll get mad at me for doing something wrong, which they still haven't told me what that was yet.


----------

